

Downloadable Engine Sounds - budu3
http://www.timeslive.co.za/opinion/columnists/article127868.ece

======
natemartin
I really dislike this trend of adding sounds to electric cars.

One of the things I liked the most about the electric car I used to drive was
the quiet, and I would have hated if it made some fake sound as I drove
around.

Once any car is moving, there are plenty of other sounds, such as gear-whine,
tire noise, etc, to be audible to any pedestrians. And if the car is going so
slowly that there's no sound at all, then there's plenty of time for a driver
to stop if they see someone entering the street.

